# Butchering costs and estimated loss



## UpstateNY (Aug 3, 2004)

I have seen a couple comments about butchering costs. I just dropped off a pig today. I slaughtered myself and delivered the carcass to the butcher. I estimated the live weight to be around 280lbs. The hanging weight at the butcher was 186lbs. I also estimate a 1/3 loss of live weight at slaughter and a 1/3 loss of hanging weight to butchering. So, 280 X .66 = 184.9 and my pig weighed 186 hanging, so I assume that my 280 guess was pretty close (I used the tape measure and convertion and came up with 182 estimated live, hence the "around 280 estimate live). Next assume 1/3 loss at butchering 186 X .66 = 122.7 lbs. of meat. 
I am paying 38 cents a lb cut, wrap and freeze and 45 cents a pound cut, smoke, wrap and freeze. (the lbs. based on the hanging weight, in my case, 186 lbs.) Lets round up and take into consideration New York State taxes and call it 50 cents a lb. That comes to $93 for 123 lbs. of meat. So NiteOwl's (I think the name is right, in California) cost of $200 for 140 lbs of meat does seem high. Using my 1/3 estimate then the pig would have to hang at 212 lbs. (cost here then about $112) and have a live weight of about 320 lbs. Does that seem right for the live weight of the pig you are raising?
My 1/3 loss rule has held up in the first step and we will see for the next step in butchering. Do these estimates seem right? I know prices vary, so what are others paying for butchering? 
I saw questions about costs in other threads and thought a thread about estimating weights and costs might help. Thanks, Rick


----------



## UpstateNY (Aug 3, 2004)

One last thought, assuming my 1/3 calculations are correct then NightOwl's 140 lbs. meat would have to hang at 212lbs. after slaughter. At this rate he would be paying about 94 cents a lb to butcher. 
Rick


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Here's an interesting site about estimating a pork carcass

http://ianrpubs.unl.edu/swine/g330.htm

In fact, check out the whole site, especially the catalog of publications from the Coop extension
http://ianrpubs.unl.edu/


----------



## cowman (Aug 23, 2002)

I pay $10 kill fee and 25 cents per lb. to cut, wrap and freeze in Arkansas.


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 14, 2004)

to buy a meat bandsaw and a butchering kit with cleaver, and other assorted knives costs around $300 delivered in the lower 48


----------



## jackie c (Jul 17, 2004)

Charleen said:


> Here's an interesting site about estimating a pork carcass
> 
> http://ianrpubs.unl.edu/swine/g330.htm
> 
> ...


Excellent sight. Lots of good info. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Siryet (Jun 29, 2002)

cowman said:


> I pay $10 kill fee and 25 cents per lb. to cut, wrap and freeze in Arkansas.


We pay $20.00 Kill fee $0.34 cut /wrap and $0.32 for cure on top of the $0.34

here in Branch Ark.

Hanging weight 114 lbs take home weight 70 lbs.


----------



## quailkeeper (Aug 18, 2004)

Here in SW Arkansas its $.28/lb cut and wrap. $.38/lb cut,wrap, and smoked. I use my own bullet but if you want they charge $10 to kill. But down here they are bad about switching meat on you or just taking some. Last time I had a pig butchered they switched my ribs for some hamburger meat, without asking  .


----------



## tobo6 (Jan 14, 2003)

In the NW, they go by hanging weight. Cost $40 to come out and kill, .39 cents a lb to cut and wrap if you contact the guy who switches meat, or pay .65 cents a lb. for the good guy. :haha: Add another .35 cents a lb for smoked.

Deb


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2004)

we pay 20 for kill and chill not sure about the wrap and smoke but last i checked we could buy a whole hog smoked cut and wrapped for 1 dollar a lb that was at about a .50 hog market so full service was about .50 lb and i am not real certain if that was live or dressed weight. i think the 1/3 and 1/3 again loss should be close enough. One complaint i have heard more than once is they tend to loose too much weight at the butcher so kill and chill is popular then cut grind smoke and wrap at home. I am not sure if all of ours offer dehairing or if some only skin. I know some must dehair for pig roasts but it may cost extra.


----------

